# Дёргается рука от локтя до подмышечной впадины. Что делать?



## Илья Вячеславович (6 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора! 
Перенапряг плечевые мышцы правой руки. Качал дочку 9кг, как гантелей вверх вниз.
 Дёргается от локтя до подмышечной впадины. На сколько понимаю либо двух главая либо клюво-плечевая. Сама дергающиеся часть прощупывается на всем пути от сшибающиеся части локтевой ямки до подмышечной впадины прямо как бы внутри руки, то есть вблизи кости.
Четвёртый день пошёл. Дёргается прям 24 часа сутки нон стоп. Кроме одно положения, когда рука согнута в локте почти до упора. Иногда начинает побаливать, тупой ноющей болью. 

Что делать? НПВС мазать, растирать, мять(массаж), растягивать мышцу?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2019)

Мазать, растирать, принимать НПВП, сходить к доктору и на УЗИ.


----------

